# Here be Kobolds (last update: Kobold Druid)



## Liquide (Oct 14, 2002)

Well as I promised in this  thread earlier today I'll now post my Kobold critters. This will be a series of illustrations where I detail ever core class in all its glory, but in the shape of a kobold of course 

So first out is the infamous Kobold barbarian 

Well Buddha the DM offered to stat these creations up, so here we go!
<hr noshade size="1" width="100%">
<b>Male Kobold Barbarian 6th Level</b>

Small Humanoid (Reptilian); HD 6d12+12; hp 56; Init +6; Spd 40 ft; AC 15 (touch 13, flat-footed 15); Atk +10/+5 melee (1d6+2/19-20, +1 Short Sword) or +7/+2 ranged; SA Rage 2/day; SQ Darkvision 60 ft, Light Sensitivity, Uncanny Dodge (Dex Bonus to AC, Can’t be flanked); AL CE; SV Fort +9, Ref +4, Will +3; Str 12, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8.
     <b>Skills and Feats:</b> Climb +5, Intimidate +4, Intuit Direction +6, Jump +35, Listen +6, Spot +4, Wilderness Lore +6; Weapon Focus (Short Sword), Improved Initiative, Great Fortitude.
     <b>Possessions:</b> +1 Short Sword, Bracers of Armor +1, Ring of Jumping, Backpack, Bedroll, Flint & Steel, Trail Rations (4 days), Climber’s Kit, Sack, Antitoxin Vials (2), Thunderstones (3), and 14 gp & 8 sp.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 14, 2002)

*Kobold Fighter*

And then comes the ironclad Kobold fighter, he have one partially shattered blade but since he loves it so much he has chosen to keep it even though it is broken. And dun complain too much on the chainmail, it was hard has hell to draw


----------



## Liquide (Oct 14, 2002)

*Kobold Wizard*

And the third one today is the Kobold Wizard, he is a bit near-sighted so he managed to "persuade" a gnome into creating a set of eyeglasses for him . And the staff, well it is a staff of Fear, since he needs all the help he can get in the ongoing battle against everyone else


----------



## Malessa (Oct 14, 2002)

I think I like the Kolbold Wizard the best, although they are all very good.  But the glasses and expression gives the wizard a personal touch.  

You did very well with the feet and hands, I always look at them first, probably because they are the hardest to draw on any character.  At least for me that is...


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 15, 2002)

Looks nice, but in order to recieve the official Kobold Seal of Approval, you need more hot female kobolds 

And you should name the sorceror Meepo.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 15, 2002)

They are nice, but they just don't look like kobolds to me.  Perhaps it is because my image of them is from the 1E MM.  The wizard reminds me of one of the gremlins in Gremlins 2.

Edit : I think it is because of the muscles, and I don't get the impression that these are short beings.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 15, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *Looks nice, but in order to recieve the official Kobold Seal of Approval, you need more hot female kobolds
> 
> And you should name the sorceror Meepo.  *




I can promise you that I'll name it Meepo, and I will aswell allow you to privde the stattin for him aswell. Will try and make a female kobold for you to put on the bathroom wall aswell.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 15, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *They are nice, but they just don't look like kobolds to me.  Perhaps it is because my image of them is from the 1E MM.  The wizard reminds me of one of the gremlins in Gremlins 2.
> 
> Edit : I think it is because of the muscles, and I don't get the impression that these are short beings. *




Just because something is small dun happen to mean that they have to be out of proportion really. But if you like me to I can do a canine version kobbie when I have done the core classes to the end.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Oct 15, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *I can promise you that I'll name it Meepo, and I will aswell allow you to privde the stattin for him aswell. Will try and make a female kobold for you to put on the bathroom wall aswell.  *




Hey!! I thought that I was stating them all?


----------



## Liquide (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey!! I thought that I was stating them all? *




Well gotta give the kobold of the boards at least one to stat mustn't we


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 15, 2002)

Need to add the horns too  

Edit :  I just want to clarify that I think your drawings are great, and a million times better than I could do.  I am not criticing your artistry here only your vision of what a kobold looks like.


----------



## Xarlen (Oct 15, 2002)

*sniff* Yay, Kobold art!  

Though, I have to agree, it's hard to tell they're kobolds, and not lizardfolk or Trogs. Kobolds have a -4 to str; you have to wonder where the heck the muscles came from. 

But, seriously, Good artwork! Yaay.  

Where's the wizzie's spell components?


----------



## The Kender (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd love to see the 6th level Kobold Wizard statted up.  Meepo, by the way.  I'll have to remember to e-mail you after I get my 'Save the Kobold' foundation setup.  That'll be fun ^_^

Anyway, as I said to you on IRC, Liquid.  They just don't look like Kobolds.  Oh well, cool no less.  The Barbarian looks nice and still pretty playable


----------



## kengar (Oct 15, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *more hot female kobolds *




That's a phrase you just don't see very often. 

Not to be indelicate, but if kobolds are reptilian and hatch from eggs, exactly _HOW_ can you tell that the clothed kobold is female? Makeup? Dresses? 'Daisy Duck'-like eyelashes?


----------



## Liquide (Oct 15, 2002)

kengar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's a phrase you just don't see very often.
> 
> Not to be indelicate, but if kobolds are reptilian and hatch from eggs, exactly HOW can you tell that the clothed kobold is female? Makeup? Dresses? 'Daisy Duck'-like eyelashes?  *




I do not know how to pull this off just yet, but I have some ideas for it (will not share them yet but I think it will look good)


----------



## Liquide (Oct 15, 2002)

*Kobold Blackguard*

He wanted to be respected and do good, but always ended up in homocide situations. And I tried to draw a paladin but got myself a Blackguard


----------



## The Kender (Oct 15, 2002)

Keep it up!


----------



## Buddha the DM (Oct 15, 2002)

When Liquide finally gets the Kobold Wizard & Fighter stats posted I found an error in all three blocks.

Kobold Barbarian & Fighter should have Hide +6.

Kobold Wizard's Hide should be +9 I think.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 15, 2002)

*Kobold Monk*

OK and here we have the monkish koboldian  And no I dunno what that weapon actually is, it was jsut cool to draw it


----------



## Liquide (Oct 15, 2002)

*Kobold Ranger*

And here we have the ranger and his Dire cat animal companion


----------



## Buddha the DM (Oct 16, 2002)

Should I do the monk, ranger, and blackguard stats or does someone else want to do them?


----------



## Liquide (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *Should I do the monk, ranger, and blackguard stats or does someone else want to do them? *




no-one else has asked to do them no, but I got a request to keep the kobolds at level 6 if possible.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Oct 16, 2002)

That can be done I suppose.. But with the Blackguard it might be a little hard.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 16, 2002)

kengar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's a phrase you just don't see very often.
> 
> Not to be indelicate, but if kobolds are reptilian and hatch from eggs, exactly HOW can you tell that the clothed kobold is female? Makeup? Dresses? 'Daisy Duck'-like eyelashes?  *





I guess all of those would work.  Plus, the females tend to exude this wonderful smell from their scales when mating season comes around.

On a related note, did you know that many species of lizard have two penises?


----------



## Liquide (Oct 16, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I guess all of those would work.  Plus, the females tend to exude this wonderful smell from their scales when mating season comes around.
> ...




So does sharks, the penis thing that is well reprouction organs actually since they are not really penises.


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 16, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> On a related note, did you know that many species of lizard have two penises? *




Quality, not quantity...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok your archer one looks more lik a kobold to me.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *On a related note, did you know that many species of lizard have two penises? *




Playgirl once did a spread on a guy with 2 penises.....scary.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

About your "dire cat".  I think you need to make the muzzle much smaller.  Cats have a shorter snout, looks like a doggy to me.  Could be a good dire wolf like thing.

Edit : Ya the more I look at it the more doglike it is.  Cats at rest would not have exposed claws either.  Just take off the whiskers and you got a god canine for your archer.


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Playgirl once did a spread on a guy with 2 penises.....scary. *




you've been reading playgirl?

Tsk tsk, momma would not approve.


----------



## Xarlen (Oct 16, 2002)

What's this about 'Save the Kobolds' Foundation? I call Spokesman!

Where are the stats for these suckers? 

They look Great! Some notes:

The kobold Blackguard looks Cool! I especially get a mental image of his Shield. It looks like it's a set of bat (Dragon?) wings. So I could see it opening up when he goes into 'Beat down' mode. 

I like the monk's arms; look very slender, yet deadly.

About the peni, yep. And, I'm willing to wager that's one of the reasons why male dragons are so dang Arrogant, especially to humanoids. Not only, when they get old enough, their bits are as Big as humans, but they also have _two_ of them.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Moe Ronalds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> you've been reading playgirl?
> 
> Tsk tsk, momma would not approve.  *




Well I am 22, and my mother passed away last year.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Cats at rest would not have exposed claws either.  *




Cept cheetahs which are quite doglike and are unable to retract their claws.


----------



## kengar (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well I am 22, and my mother passed away last year. *




My condolences.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 20, 2002)

kengar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's a phrase you just don't see very often.
> 
> Not to be indelicate, but if kobolds are reptilian and hatch from eggs, exactly HOW can you tell that the clothed kobold is female? Makeup? Dresses? 'Daisy Duck'-like eyelashes?  *




Well, despite their being reptillian, they're also canine (at least imc), so the answer it...

...bout six pairs a' knockers.


----------



## Gez (Oct 23, 2002)

My own female kobolds have a longer, but thinner "muzzle".

Those with some kobold lore can recognize them quite quickly. Outsiders unaware of this fact just can't make a difference without studying the body at great length, though.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 24, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Playgirl once did a spread on a guy with 2 penises.....scary. *





And Hustler once had a girl with 4 nipples.  Ah, the joys of Photoshop.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 24, 2002)

*Kobold Rogue*

Well here is a kobold rogue  nothing much to say about him otherwise. Please let those commetns roll in. Sorry about the long time between doodles but I have been busy with other stuff.

[edit] fixed darn spelling errors [/edit]


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Kobold Rogue*



			
				Liquide said:
			
		

> *Well here is a kobold rouge  nothing much to say about him otherwise. Please let those commetns roll in. Sorry about the long time between doodles but I have been busy with other stuff. *



See?  Horns are not so hard, are they?  Now as a "rouge" it is pretty lousy, but if it was a rogue it would be pretty good IMO.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Kobold Blackguard*



			
				Liquide said:
			
		

> *He wanted to be respected and do good, but always ended up in homocide situations. And I tried to draw a paladin but got myself a Blackguard  *




Please direct be to his blacksmith....

We should have a Druid and a half-dragon as well.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 26, 2002)

*Kobold Paladin*

Well here we go and post the oddball, the Kobold paladin in all its glory. And I thought that scale mail was a good thing to add to a reptilian creature, or what do you think.

Please, roll in the comments/critisicm!


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Oct 26, 2002)

Sweet!  

I think he's my favorite so far.  Quality Koboldization.  The scale mail works very well.  One question: Are those his horns sticking out of the helmet, or are they part of the helmet itself?

A fairly unimportant question, to be sure.  Just curious, really.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 26, 2002)

Canis said:
			
		

> * Sweet!
> 
> I think he's my favorite so far.  Quality Koboldization.  The scale mail works very well.  One question: Are those his horns sticking out of the helmet, or are they part of the helmet itself?
> 
> A fairly unimportant question, to be sure.  Just curious, really. *




Spiked helmet if that answer your question , and I draw them like this so Dragongirl cannot complain on my horns/crests


----------



## arwink (Oct 26, 2002)

Sweet!

Mind if a print out a copy and use it as a PC handout?

They're going to be menaced by a pushy kobold warrior somewhere in the near future.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 26, 2002)

All hail the Kobold King ---Like others (except for the 'basilisk guy' that suggested that you redraw 'em all as a more traditional kobold ) I look forward to seeing your newest kobold.

'Redesigning' critters is something I've always enjoyed---some have been 'hokee' & others have been 'cool' (beholder spider---shame I've never got to spring that on any one )--(At some point, I hope to start  a thread w/my redesigned beasties to share w/everyone)

People have commented on them being to muscular or appearing to be medium sized--well, adventuring types are going to be more physically fit (imho) & a person won't know that a halfling is a small sized being if there is no reference around (just my $0.02 )

One more thing & I'll shut up --if I ever get the chance, I would use these kobold versions---& keep up the good work!


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 27, 2002)

Tsk tsk, you hijacked my Paladin thread!!  Now bend over for your spanking!

I think this is very good, but once again you lost the horns.  Making it  look more like a draconic lizardman than a kobold, IMO.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 27, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Tsk tsk, you hijacked my Paladin thread!!  Now bend over for your spanking!
> 
> I think this is very good, but once again you lost the horns.  Making it  look more like a draconic lizardman than a kobold, IMO.   *




For you I will make the loremaster look old and have a crest with several horns on 

And yeah I hijacked, but was on topic


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 27, 2002)

I should ask you to draw a critter I made, but then that would be hijacking wouldn't it?    I look forward to your loremaster, an old kobold would be interesting.


----------



## Xarlen (Oct 27, 2002)

I could see the Paladin also using another weapon. Like a Holy Crossbow. Sure, he's a Paladin, but he still lives by 'Ranged weapons are better' kobold livelihood.

The kobold rogue and paladin look good.

I see no one answered my other questions, though. 

Where are the stats at?

Me, I've always seen them with more sleek features (As with dragons, for that matter), then the craggy, pitted look on them, but the artwork is superb. However, I could so see an old Loremaster kobold! Loose scales which have lost their luster, emaciated frames...

And, remember, we need a druid, cleric, and bard!


----------



## Liquide (Oct 27, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I should ask you to draw a critter I made, but then that would be hijacking wouldn't it?    I look forward to your loremaster, an old kobold would be interesting. *




so what critter do you want me to do , note I dun have much time for drawing but I can squeeze something in I suppose!


----------



## Liquide (Oct 27, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *I could see the Paladin also using another weapon. Like a Holy Crossbow. Sure, he's a Paladin, but he still lives by 'Ranged weapons are better' kobold livelihood.
> 
> The kobold rogue and paladin look good.
> 
> ...




I havn't had time to give them/update the threads with stats yet if you have time feel free to stat them. Will add the stats Buddha has done later when I find time though.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 27, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *so what critter do you want me to do , note I dun have much time for drawing but I can squeeze something in I suppose!. *



Hehe doubt you will want to tackle it, but here it is, taken from something I had written before.

Vrachavar

"These strange beings appear to be a combination between a reptile, bird and a mammal.  In their normal stance they average 5 and a half feet, but when standing fully erect can reach 7 feet.  Much of their body is covered with a short black to brown fur, with large patches of bare skin covered in scales.  These scaly parts are the front of the torso and seemingly along the main muscle groups of the arms and legs.  The coloration of these scaly patches run from deep ebony to emerald green and all shades in-between.  Also along the center of the back is a small ridge also covered in scales instead of fur.  Their toes and fingers have retractable claws which are a help in climbing but little help in combat.

     Their heads are perhaps the strangest part of their body.  They have a long tapering grayish leathery muzzle, at the end are nostrils similar to a crocodiles.  This leathery skin extends back behind the mouth and around the eyes.  Just past this leathery skin small feathers begin which flow down the back of the head and around the neck.  Some rare individuals also have a feathery mantle covering around the shoulders instead of fur.  Towards the back of the head and extending down to the sides of the neck are also longer feathers which  normally lie flat, but in times of agitation or to put on an aggressive display can become erect forming a feathery frill around the head.  These feathers come in many colors (reds, blues, violets, greens) and more than one color on the same individual is not uncommon.

     Their tongue appears to be similar to a human's at first glance.  On closer inspection a crease will be seen in the middle of the tongue near the tip.  This crease can open up exposing several specialized scent glands.  When attempting to be stealthy they extend their tongue (which is longer than one might expect) and opening the fork in their tongue.  Moving the tongue around tastes the air.  When not worried about stealth they normally crack open their mouths a little bit, their tongue near the tip and glands exposed.  They then take in a deep breath forcing the air over their glands.  This brings much more sensory input but also can be noisy."


----------



## psychognome (Oct 27, 2002)

Man, this is cool! How 'bout a kobold bard? Or a kobold druid? Or a half-dragon kobold? Or a half-fiend kobold? Or a kobold kaiju? Or a fiendish kobold vampire?! BWAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!
 Um... sorry...


----------



## Xarlen (Oct 27, 2002)

Actually, a Fiendish kobold would be an outsider, and thus couldn't be a vampire... 

I wonder how different a Half-dragon Kobold would look? Certainly Bigger, and more muscular, with perhaps a different scale pattern, but anything else? 

I have a house-rule where anything with Reptillian blood gets Wings when it becomes a half dragon. Lizardfolk, Trogs, and especially Kobolds recieve wings, because it's just DRACONIC and cool lookin'.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Oct 27, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *Actually, a Fiendish kobold would be an outsider, and thus couldn't be a vampire... *



Technically, it's actually possible within the rules to make a vampire Outsider.  Take a LE kobold monk and make him a vampire.  Advance him for a while.  Then give him the Vampire Lord template on the WotC site, so he gets back his original alignment, and advance him as a LE monk until he reaches 20th level and becomes an Outsider.

Of course, I'm having enough trouble picturing a Kobold vampire.  I'm not sure what I'd make of an Epic Level Kobold Vampire Monk.    Especially if he had wings


----------



## Liquide (Oct 28, 2002)

*Kobold Sorcerer*

Here is the sorcerer, not entirely satisfied with this one but I'll post him anyhow.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 28, 2002)

My goodness, he is exposing himself!!  I like the head, even if the horns are in a ridge   Other than the scroll case nothing reaches out and tells me he is a spell caster, which I guess can be a good or bad thing depending on your viewpoint.  I would suggest adding a belt with pouches.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 28, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *My goodness, he is exposing himself!!  I like the head, even if the horns are in a ridge   Other than the scroll case nothing reaches out and tells me he is a spell caster, which I guess can be a good or bad thing depending on your viewpoint.  I would suggest adding a belt with pouches.   *




Unless you're like a lot of people and don't make sorcerors use material components 

Looks nice, Liquide!


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 28, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *Unless you're like a lot of people and don't make sorcerors use material components
> 
> Looks nice, Liquide! *



I still say it needs more to communicate sorcerer to me.


----------



## Xarlen (Oct 29, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I still say it needs more to communicate sorcerer to me. *




Maybe he's like a 1st level sorceror, and thus doesn't want to give it away he IS one. Mainly 'Spellcaster! Target him!'.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 29, 2002)

*Kobold Loremaster*

Well here he his, the old and acient Kobold Loremaster and his Quasit familiar Irk'tesh. And yes Irk'tesh holds the ink vial


----------



## Angelsboi (Oct 29, 2002)

Liquide, i emailed you.  VERY NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Liquide (Oct 29, 2002)

Angelsboi said:
			
		

> *Liquide, i emailed you.  VERY NICE!!!!!!! *




Got the -email (just checked  ) and sure go ahead and stat them lad, I'm doing all the core classes + the DMG classes for the moment so maybe later some other stuff


----------



## Buddha the DM (Oct 29, 2002)

Heh.. Guess I'm too slow to get them stat blocked... Have fun creating them Angelsboi.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Oct 29, 2002)

Sweet 

There's something about kobolds in glasses that amuses me. 

About the only thing that seems odd (and it might be just me) but from the way he's standing, if he were human I'd say he'd be about to run out to the W.C.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 30, 2002)

Cool pics, liquid!  I was just wondering what's up with the female kobold you said was in the works.


----------



## Liquide (Nov 2, 2002)

*Kobold Druid*

OK here he comes, the kobold druid. He holds a scimitar (although small-sized and not so much of a curve on the blade, I still proclaim it is a scimitar) and a sickle. He is accompanied by his faithful dog Largo (dunno what race but it is a dog though).

Please tell me watcha think folks.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 2, 2002)

The hide make sit look weiurd, and the dog looks  familiar


----------



## Liquide (Nov 3, 2002)

Ferret said:
			
		

> *The hide make sit look weiurd, and the dog looks  familiar *




Well the hide part that looks wierd you have to explain a bit better for me. And for the animal please elaborate aswell, since I used diffrent techniqyes for both.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 3, 2002)

The hide looks funny, the scales and it cvlash or it makes it look to big, or something. The cat and dog look very similar...


----------



## Klaus (Nov 10, 2002)

Great work, Liquide!

You seem to be getting better at every new kobold! 

I like the strong linework, and the shading. The druid's Hide armor looks good, and yes, scale mail is a reptilian's armor of choice!  Here are a couple of pointers to keep in mind:

1 - When drawing Small characters (halflings, kobolds, gnomes, goblins), I try and use some common techniques so they look like they're small, even without something to compare sizes. For instance, make the head a bit larger than you would a lizardfolk or troglodyte. The proportions of the rogue are more in line with the kobold's size. This is mainly due to the fact that, irl, brains can only get so small in sentient creatures, so I tend to use child-like proportions. Check out my Sunless Citadel play aids for my kobold proportions.

2 - Keep in mind the creature's stats. The average kobold has what, Str 6? Try and make them more sinewy, specially the torso. I like the big scales you used on the chest and abdomen, but they fit a lizardfolk better (lizardfolk have a high natural armor).

3 - Fur. The dire cat, dog and the fur on the druid's armor don't look too cool. My only advice here can be: look at how other artist's portray fur (or fire, or water or ice) and see which style looks more natural to you, and try to incorporate those lessons to your own style (you can see that the kobolds and the dire cat have very different styles). You can check my werewolf to see how I do fur.

4 - Nice quasit. Now where have I seen that kind of demon before? ("You shall not pass!") 

It's funny that this thread is happening. In Counter Pack 2 I included three classed kobold characters, and I wrote two kobold only Prestige Classes that are included in Counter Pack 3! When the product comes out, I'll post those classes kobolds.

All in all, great work Liquide! You're definitely on the right path!

Cheers!


----------



## Liquide (Nov 10, 2002)

Klaus said:
			
		

> *Great work, Liquide!
> 
> You seem to be getting better at every new kobold!
> *




Oh my that warms my heart a lot coming from a professional like you 

*wipes out tear from the eye*



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> I like the strong linework, and the shading. The druid's Hide armor looks good, and yes, scale mail is a reptilian's armor of choice!  Here are a couple of pointers to keep in mind:
> [/B]




*bows* thank you!



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> 1 - When drawing Small characters (halflings, kobolds, gnomes, goblins), I try and use some common techniques so they look like they're small, even without something to compare sizes. For instance, make the head a bit larger than you would a lizardfolk or troglodyte. The proportions of the rogue are more in line with the kobold's size. This is mainly due to the fact that, irl, brains can only get so small in sentient creatures, so I tend to use child-like proportions. Check out my Sunless Citadel play aids for my kobold proportions.
> [/B]




OK looked at your sorceress and her companions and I see what you mean. Still I like my primal muscular look on my kobolds, still I see what you mean when you say they can be confused with lizardfolk and trologdytes and I'll try a diffrent technique for the shadowdancer too see if it turns out OK!



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> 2 - Keep in mind the creature's stats. The average kobold has what, Str 6? Try and make them more sinewy, specially the torso. I like the big scales you used on the chest and abdomen, but they fit a lizardfolk better (lizardfolk have a high natural armor).
> [/B]




Quite true but I rather see them as fit for their size (my kobolds only have -2 Str not -4 Str as thoose listed in the MM), so they proportions are the same as for a human for their size.



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> 3 - Fur. The dire cat, dog and the fur on the druid's armor don't look too cool. My only advice here can be: look at how other artist's portray fur (or fire, or water or ice) and see which style looks more natural to you, and try to incorporate those lessons to your own style (you can see that the kobolds and the dire cat have very different styles). You can check my werewolf to see how I do fur.
> [/B]




I hate fur and try to avoid it but I'm still trying to learn how to do it nice. And yeah the ranger and his cat has very diffrent styles (should keep to a general style on the same drawing I know  ). Will continue to experiment with fur and finally I might be able to find a style I can do nicely enough 



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> 4 - Nice quasit. Now where have I seen that kind of demon before? ("You shall not pass!")
> [/B]




Actually it is inspired by the drawing in the FRCS for Improved familiar but I can see what you mean, and thanks once again.



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> It's funny that this thread is happening. In Counter Pack 2 I included three classed kobold characters, and I wrote two kobold only Prestige Classes that are included in Counter Pack 3! When the product comes out, I'll post those classes kobolds.
> [/B]




COOL, I wanna see more kobolds from you so that sounds like something I will bug you about every day from now until you post them 



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> All in all, great work Liquide! You're definitely on the right path!
> 
> Cheers! [/B]




Thanks and nice that you could pop in to my little realms!
You are still the king in my eyes (especially your iconics is B/W art I love)


----------



## Crimson_Manticore (Nov 11, 2002)

*Commando Meepo*

Hello All,

I’ve relly been enjoying all these kobold pics!  I LOVE KOBOLDS!  You guys should check out the D20 Modern art.  There is a pic of Meepo like you’ve never seen him before!  Try this link to get you to him…

http://www.wizards.com/d20modern/images/d20m_gallery/610_088190_92.jpg


----------



## Akin Ringpeace (Dec 13, 2002)

This thread was great. What's it doing off the bottom of the page?

More kobolds!


Oh, and for those looking to oogle the lady kobolds, check out http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=524220#post524220 unless you're one of Piratecat's players.


----------



## Liquide (Dec 13, 2002)

Akin Ringpeace said:
			
		

> *This thread was great. What's it doing off the bottom of the page?
> 
> More kobolds!
> 
> ...




He he, my schedule is a bit busy up to the 18th of December but of course I have to please the few fans I have with more kobolds.

I will do all the classes from the phb + dmg, after that I will do request of special kobold characters and splatbook prc kobolds 

Does that sound ok to you lads and ladettes?


----------



## Akin Ringpeace (Dec 13, 2002)

whee!


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 15, 2002)

Har!  Kobolds!  I love 'em.  Here's something going on in the main page I think you outta be aware of...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=528613#post528613


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 17, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Playgirl once did a spread on a guy with 2 penises.....scary. *








Well, nevermind...


----------



## SylverFlame (Dec 18, 2002)

KOBALDS!!!! Finally, this is just incredible! hehehe

How about a kobald/half-dragon. I played one just a few days ago, but he regretably died in a red dragon's breath weapon. Messy. 

Poor Fligglebutt. He was a Sor4, Dru3, Geomancer7, Half-Black dragon. Sorry if I'm detracting from your thread, but I just wanted to show that Kobalds can really become the GREATEST ADVENTURES EVER!!!!


----------



## Meek_Monkey1 (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey. This is very off topic, but I have to know. Dragongirl, is your avatar your actual picture?


----------



## JesterPoet (Dec 23, 2002)

Where's the Bard?  I've been dying to see a bard!


----------



## Liquide (Dec 23, 2002)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> *Where's the Bard?  I've been dying to see a bard! *




I have a bard in the works, just that I never gets satisfied with his pose. (he wears a nice hat that has a feather though, and he plays the lute)


----------



## Xarlen (Jan 22, 2003)

Waiting hurriedly for a cleric.


----------



## Oni (Jan 23, 2003)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *How come there's no cleric? *




They're heathens I tell you, Heathens!


----------

